# [2010] Are any Marriott Owners members of RCI?



## Asia2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering how Marriott properties trade within RCI.  As a Marriott Owner, do you have "carte blanche" or do you have to wait on reservations (similar to the way one would in Interval)?

Are the Disney properties the kings of RCI or are there other resorts that are comparable or better than Marriott?


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 18, 2010)

As far as I know, the only Marriotts that were on RCI were Desert Springs Villas.  Don't know if they still are, but we also own Shell and would have to trade through RCI, and can remember seeing  them listed.  There may be others, but I don't know of any. 

 We don't like RCI, so have never used it except when we had points we had to deposit before they expired.  We waited almost two years for the resort we wanted, and then finally just used them on one we didn't mind going to, but not a first choice.  Of course, I have not tried to learn much about RCI, and feel that I know much more about how to use II.  We have been quite happy with II, and have had some awesome exchanges.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 18, 2010)

Asia2000 said:


> Hello, I was wondering how Marriott properties trade within RCI.




There are also several of the older Marriott's on Hilton Head that trade with both RCI and Interval:  Monarch @ Sea Pines, Harbortown Club, Heritage Club, Harbor Pointe, and Sunset Pointe.  The easiest way to spot the dual affiliated Marriotts is in the TUG resort reviews.  Dual-affiliated resorts are listed with one resort letter code (II) and also a 4-digit number  (RCI).  It would be interesting to find out how well those owners do when exchanging with RCI instead of Interval.  Good question.

Since there are not as many high quality resorts in RCI, the reason to use RCI would be for exchanges where Interval does not have much supply.  The resorts may not have been as nice as Marriotts, but we've been very happy with our RCI exchanges.  So far, we've taken family vacations to Manhattan Club (3x), Rome (2x), Venice, Florence, Paris, Yellowstone Villages, Pacific Shores Nature Resort on Vancouver Island (2x), Banff Mountain Resort in the Canadian Rockies, Wyndhams in Hawaii, along with plenty of local California beach trades.  For next summer we've made our 1st exchange into DVC Boardwalk Villas which will be fun!  RCI has also come in handy when attending family weddings & seeing family in various parts of the US - inland Oregon, Montana, etc.

However, I think some of the nicest RCI resort affiliations are in Mexico.  We've stayed at several very nice Pueblo Bonito Resorts, Grand Mayans, and Westin Regina's.  They are all wonderful full scale resorts, and by planning 12 months out we have always been able to get an Easter week without any problems.  The Wyndham resorts are also very nice, and I think you would enjoy those (lots of Hawaiian properties, too).

I own 1 Marriott week (II only), 2 So-Cal beach weeks (RCI only), 1 Pueblo Bonito Cabo week (RCI only), and 1 San Francisco week (II & RCI) -- so since I have to pay 2 membership fees anyways... it's nice to get the best of both worlds.  Sometimes I use SFX, too (no required annual fee) which also allows you to get around those pesky RCI 1-in-4 rules.

My dream vacation will be in 2 years (when my youngest heads off to college), and my hubby and I exchange back into one of those tiny beachfront RCI timeshares in Tulum, Mexico.  We'll while away our days in the blue waters of the Caribbean, sans crowds.  Just us two, our supply of Coronas, a few good books, and the occasional iguana wandering by.  Pure bliss.    

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Rene,

Thank you for sharing.  It seems you and your family gained a lot of great memories from your timesharing.  Disney resorts seem special.  Let us know how your Disney Boardwalk Villas experience goes.

I'm not very up to speed on how RCI works.  Possibly the same as II.  Do you trade 1bdrms for 1 bdrms or does the RCI system allow for upgrades?  Maybe it is all based on points, I will have to do more research.

In any case, thanks for the great feedback.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are the ones I know of:

[0336] Monarch at Sea Pines (Hilton Head, SC)
[0967] StreamSide at Vail-Douglas (Vail, CO)
[1276] Sabal Palms (Orlando, FL)
[1320] StreamSide at Vail-Birch (Vail, CO)
[1699] Royal Palms (Orlando, FL)
[1779] Heritage Club at Harbour Town (Hilton Head, SC)
[2041] Harbour Club at Harbour Town (Hilton Head, SC)
[2099] Desert Springs Villas (Palm Springs, CA)
[2616] Sunset Pointe at Shelter Cove (Hilton Head, SC)
[2619] Cypress Harbor (Orlando, FL)


----------



## Dave M (Aug 18, 2010)

Michael's list is accurate. You can find that list, along with a lot of other useful info, in the FAQs for this Marriott forum - located at the top of the list of topics for this forum.


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Much appreciated and thank you.

One of the areas that I was really trying to find out about was how one of these Marriott properties traded within RCI.  Is it "carte blanche" or is it about the same as II concerning the ability to achieve desired trades.

I guess it is very likely that nobody trades their Marriott through RCI as they would lose Marriott priority if they were trying to obtain another Marriott.  However, I was wondering if someone has and what kind of results they may have achieved.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 18, 2010)

Asia2000 said:


> I guess it is very likely that nobody trades their Marriott through RCI as they would lose Marriott priority if they were trying to obtain another Marriott.



I think this is correct.  A friend of mine owns a couple of non-Marriott resorts that are affiliated with RCI.  He has tried several times to trade for Sabal Palms, but he has never succeeded in getting the trade.  One of his resorts is in Hawaii and even that did snag Sabal Palms.  The RCI-affiliated Marriott resorts have their dual affiliation only because Marriott started in RCI in the early days, and this is an historical relic.  I doubt many Marriott owners maintain RCI membership (I know I don't)  unless they also own other RCI resorts.  Even then, they are more likely to use II than RCI for their Marriott trades.  I think any Marriott would be very difficult to get through RCI because there is virtually no supply.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 18, 2010)

BocaBoy said:


> I think any Marriott would be very difficult to get through RCI because there is virtually no supply.


That's been my observation.  I actually have an RCI Exchange into Royal Palms next month that I picked up on an RCI Ongoing Search, but it has been rare that I've seen Marriott units on RCI.  I have a Saved Search for Marriott units, and it currently only shows 12 units (8 of which are at StreamSide at Vail-Birch).

With such low supply into RCI (apparently), I would think Marriott units would be pretty good traders.


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Michael and Boca,

Great information and thank you for taking the time to relay.  I suppose if one want to try all of the best Disney resorts and owned one or two of the 9 Marriotts that have dual affiliation, it sounds like trading your Marriott for a Disney within RCI would not be a problem.

Would this be a worthy consideration or do you find that Marriott coupled with the non-Marriott II resorts far exceed the Disney/RCI properties?  Exceeding meaning overall level of quality/location/amenities/standards/etc.

This might be a nice option if the II well ever began to dry up for whatever reason.


----------



## tiel (Aug 19, 2010)

Last year, a friend of mine was trying to trade into HHI.  When we first set up the ongoing request, Monarch was listed in RCI.  Then, when we went to modify the request later, Monarch was no longer listed as a possible resort.  At this point, is Monarch in RCI?


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

tiel said:


> Last year, a friend of mine was trying to trade into HHI.  When we first set up the ongoing request, Monarch was listed in RCI.  Then, when we went to modify the request later, Monarch was no longer listed as a possible resort.  At this point, is Monarch in RCI?



Yes.  Monarch has the ability to be traded via II and via RCI.  Based on the responses of this thread, it seems there are a very limited few number of Marriott owners who trade their RCI capable Marriott property through RCI.  My guess is, someone immediately scooped it up.  Here are the Marriott "hybrid" resorts that trade through both II and RCI.

Most Marriotts exchange only through II. These Marriotts exchange through both II and RCI:
StreamSide: Birch, Douglas (not Evergreen) [Aspen & Cedar are no longer managed by Marriott.]
Cypress Harbour
Desert Springs Villas I (not Desert Springs Villas II)
Harbour Club
Heritage Club
Monarch
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Sunset Pointe

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=391


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Jan 18, 2016)

*Marriotts that trade in RCI*

I own a Marriott Streamside at Vail - Birch that I trade into RCI yearly.  I can give you an idea of how it works.

My Marriott Vail is a 1 BR, sleeps 6/6 (there's a loft), fixed week 13 (last ski week before spring season), excellent view.  I pay a maintenance fee of $2086 for 2016.  (yeah, that's high for a 1 BR.  There's a sliding scale and ski seasons pay the most for maintenance fees there.)

I have tried trading it through II, renting it, tried to sell it, and finally just trade it through RCI.  II could only give my ski week a silver week in Myrtle Beach (OceanWatch Villas) and that only with paying for an upgrade to a 2 BR because this is 1 BR and all Oceanwatch units are 2 BR.  

So, it's Vail, right?  And the unit is quite pretty and very close to one of the gondolas, so I tried to rent it a year out.  5 days before the rental date, I dropped the price to $250 (after slowly dropping it throughout the year) and rented it.  The guy who rented it called me back the next year to see if he could get it.  I offered it to him for basically closing fees because we couldn't use it.  He passed.  

I then put it into RCI.  That is always a circus.  RCI and Marriott are MUCH better about that hand-off now, but they were awful the first couple of years.  There had to be verification of mf payment, and Marriott seemed clueless and RCI couldn't move forward until they verified.  It led to both years a 3-way phone conversation to get the right codes entered in each system.  

For a 1 BR, that Marriott does trade well.  It trades as a Silver Crown unit.  I typically get about 29 points for it, and it's only a 1BR.  Even weeks members are now given points amounts in the RCI system.  To give you an idea of what that is, my 4-BR Massanutten Gold Crown lockout unit in high summer goes for about 26.  Myrtle Beach is about 32-50 for a week in high season, as far as I can tell.  I haven't had a Myrtle Beach trade in RCI in years since they went to this new system and started culling out the prime weeks.  I've been trading it into RCI for the last 6 years and it has started (this year) pulling 24 points (or 18 if you don't deposit it 10 months out).  

There is no way to touch a Disney unit with it.  I'm not sure which units exactly can pull a Disney.  All of the Disney units that I've seen have been outright rentals.  However, outside of Disney, that's a lot of points for a silver crown unit, and they have a decent pull rate.  But for $2K in mf?  I could have simply bought a Gold season oceanside Oceanwatch for what I've paid on that one.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2016)

TimeshareTraveller said:


> I own a Marriott Streamside at Vail - Birch that I trade into RCI yearly.  I can give you an idea of how it works....



You're answering a thread from 2010


----------

